# key in ignition chime



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey,
My chimer for leaving my key in ignition or headlights on, etc. quit working recently. I don't know how to get it working again. I assume it's a fuse, but I can't find a fuse labeled hadlight chime. If anyone could give me some pointers, I'd appreciate it. Everything else still works fine on the car, and the dealer wants $60 to even tell me what's wrong with the car. I can live without a chimer before I pay that, you know?
Thanks.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I yanked out my fuse that enables part of the "door ajar" chime... meaning, it still chimes 4 times when I start my car, but it does not chime when my car is running and the door is open. I hate that stupid thing!  I'm trying to remember the exact fuse.... try the one labeled "Electronics (B)"; it's a 10amp fuse.

BTW this is on a B13 '94 XE.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Your buzzer could have burned out, I'd locate it and check to see power was getting through, if so you found your problem.


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

Also check your door sensor/switch. That's what happened to mine. I took out the door sensor, took it appart and found that the metal contacts were not sticking properly. That fixed teh chime for both the key in ignition and the lights on. Hope this helps.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Ok, not to make it a known fact that I'm kind of clueless, but how do you take out the door switch? Is it that little rubber looking thing on the drivers door that gets pressed in when the door is closed? Could this still be the problem, even though my interior light works like its supposed to when the door is open, or are they two separate electrical contacts involved here?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Yay, thanks Brainstorm. I did what you suggested, and it's working perfectly again. I have to admit that now that it's back, it was kinda nice to not have to listen to that ahiming for a few weeks, but I'm still glad it's fixed again.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> *...<snip> I have to admit that now that it's back, it was kinda nice to not have to listen to that ahiming for a few weeks...*



 Now you know why my fuse is gone. Glad to hear you fixed it!


----------



## Michon (Aug 6, 2013)

*Head light and key in ignition chime*

I had the same problem with my Nissan sentra. I decided to try everything on this page. I checked and cleaned all the fuses and did what brainstorm suggested and whala! everything was back to normal.
Thanks y'all

:hal: soo excited


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

What's "whala"?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I fully expected this to be a post on how to remove said annoying door chime, not repair it! What kind of world are we living in!


----------

